# Large fish......



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, how would you like to have this fish in your tank? Would have to be a REALLY BIG TANK........

The Buzz Log - Best Beware Thy Stingray - Yahoo! Buzz


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

aquariums dont even have tanks large enough to house a 771 pound ray


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I saw this ray on this morning's news. Massive. :shock: 
If they wanted to wouldn't the Monterrey Bay Aquarium be able to house such a beast?

PS. Nice to see you back, Lonewolf. How are the pups??


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Giant manta ray released after years of research - USATODAY.com

we got to see this one in bahamas. If you go there, definatly check out the atlantis hotel. Its amazing! but really expensive to stay there, but looking is free.

I didn't know they released it though till just now. It was one of the only 2 manta rays in captivity... ever


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Pups are doing good. Betty is up to no good as usual, lol. They are all doing very well. Nell just finished another Agility class. May not go back for a little while, as the hours conflict with my work. I might be taking Chloe to a different class now to work on her Focus. She's also in Rally class.


----------

